
Foundations of Physical Law - amelius
http://www.liv.ac.uk/physical-sciences/events/fpl/
======
amelius
Video lectures starting here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2XdhzCORbo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2XdhzCORbo)

